# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite A215-S4757 webcam software??



## chwdg10

I have a Toshiba laptop Satellite A215-S4757 with a built in webcam and I had to have my hard drive replaced a few months ago, which meant I had to reinstall Windows Vista and all the programs I had. 

When I first received my laptop, there was a program that started the webcam and allowed me to take pictures and add special effects, etc.

After I got the hard drive replaced and reinstalled Vista, I no longer see the program appear on the desktop or computer at all. Anyone know how I can get the webcam program to work again or where to install it??

I'm so confused and I don't wanna have to erase my files and reinstall Vista. D: Help??


----------



## chwdg10

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A215-S4757 webcam software??*

Alright, well, I got the cam installed after following some help posted on other forums and it works on messengers and everything now, but I still can't find the program that makes it take pictures and add special effects...

Anyone know where to find the program on my computer or what's going on with that?


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A215-S4757 webcam software??*

try this page:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...vateItems=undefined&all_docs=false#PublicList

there is a Camera Utility there, just navigate thru the lists.


----------



## chwdg10

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A215-S4757 webcam software??*

Looks like everything is working fine now. Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A215-S4757 webcam software??*

that's great. happy to know you got it working.


----------



## midniter

chwdg10 .... can u plz tell me how u got it working 

i went to the website http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/t...lse#PublicList

now which one is the webcam driver ?

::::: i dowgraded from vista to xp....a215-4747
-------------------------------------------------------------

i downloaded 2 both for vista

util_camera-26033d.exe
util_camera_25965b.exe

should i run them both or can it cause harm if i dunt run the right driver....????


----------

